# WhiteHall reservoir



## Jim (May 27, 2007)

Took the boat out, and went fishing FIRST time this year. 
The trusty old Yamaha fired up on the first turn of the key. Not bad for sitting in my garage since last october. 

I always do the same thing...First thing in the mornning throw a topwater popper, and then right to plastics. I had to test the ones I made, and I agree they are too soft and rip easily. Next time Im going to use less softener and salt. I caught nothing of size, but I caught at least a dozen pickerel and 3 bass.


----------



## wingshooter1002 (May 28, 2007)

there are some nice colors in that first bass. say, to you make those worms in a junebug color too?


----------



## Jim (May 28, 2007)

I have June Bug colorant, Im going to try to match the color with a junebug worm I have. Hope it comes close, I'll let you know how they come out.


----------

